#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Здоровье >  > > >  >  >  Название лекарства на русском

## Юндрун Топден

Здравствуйте!
Помогите пожалуйста определить название на русском языке.
Какой то, как я понял, фрукт, растущий в южных странах (в южной Индии). Маленький, зеленый, кислый, внутри большая косточка. Помогает для очистки крови. Тибетское название вроде Turura.

----------


## Майя П

Арура, барура, журура - 3 вида миробаланов... оч. хороши

а лекарство: брэйву 3

(*кстати те, кто при простуде употребляет острое: водку с перцем и прочее - очень повреждают кровь и им нужен этот состав)

----------

Юндрун Топден (30.12.2011)

----------


## Denli

> Арура, барура, журура - 3 вида миробаланов... оч. хороши


Третий skyu ru часто произносят как "кьюру". "Чуру" это бутанский и амдосский (кажется) вариант произношения.




> а лекарство: брэйву 3


Один хороший знакомый для ванн его применял кстати: три компонента в равных пропорциях.

----------

Юндрун Топден (30.12.2011)

----------


## Юндрун Топден

Спасибо! А у этого фрукта есть русское название? Его вообще в России можно купить? :Smilie:

----------


## Майя П

> Спасибо! А у этого фрукта есть русское название? Его вообще в России можно купить?


миробаланы... так и звучит ... трифала (http://www.vedicscience.narod.ru/triphala.htm) или  брейву сунтан

наверное http://www.indianspices.ru/index.php - это то же что "басам манмар"

про ванны не слышала... должны быть тогда еще компоненты...

хотя маслянный состав для стариков в основном, и для тощих с большим количеством ветра...
или истощенных после длительной болезни... в общем надо смотреть на каком масле... растительное - не очень хорошо для России, особенно если мажуба

в общем, поищите немного не в масле... для отваров... лучше будет

----------


## Denli

Я ему отправлял несколько раз состав для ванн. Доктор  просил готовить (молоть) смесь прямо в катманду из трех фруктов в равных пропорциях. Говорил, что это для очистительных ванн. Вероятно, он привез рецепт откуда-то из Бурятии (учился где-то там). Могу попробовать узнать подробнее.

Знакомый врач в Катаманду тоже слышал об этом способе применения, но сам не применял.

----------


## Майя П

> Я ему отправлял несколько раз состав для ванн.


пожалуйста, Ден, уточни...
Хотя традиции немного разная... точнее одно и тоже объясняют по разному... что делать? если логика считается одним из видов омрачений... 
возможно это то, что ПОКА мы не можем понять или охватываем только один из аспектов явления...

----------


## Майя П

> Спасибо! А у этого фрукта есть русское название? Его вообще в России можно купить?


Будда Медицины держит в руках этот плод - от всех болезней....  разные части одного плода 
и на алтаре у меня лежат эти плоды...

----------

